# Does anybody here with a 2013.5 or 2014 gli have oil issues?



## GLIguyGEN3 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a 2014 gli. Just checked my oil and it's lower than the dipstick. I have 4,000 miles on it so I'm pretty livid about the situation. I used to have a mk3 vr6 Gti before the gli, and the thought of having to top off my oil every week is not missed what so ever. It's a brand new car!!! Calling the dealership tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone else with the gen3 gli is having the same issue.


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

It's a brand new vehicle that needs to be broken in. It is also a turbocharged vehicle. These will use more oil. It may not have been filled properly upon delivery. I would have the oil changed and then check it again.eace:


----------



## GLIguyGEN3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thx. Yea I went to the dealership and got the oil changed a few days ago. So far no oil has depleted!


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Curious which oil they spec for your area. 5w30 or 5w40?
Some dealerships here only use 5w40 the other one I go to only use 5w30.


----------



## GLIguyGEN3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Schagephonic said:


> Curious which oil they spec for your area. 5w30 or 5w40?
> Some dealerships here only use 5w40 the other one I go to only use 5w30.


Honestly I'm not even sure.


----------

